# Starting up



## xStylezx (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey,hows it going everyone?Im not sure if this is the right forum but seemed the most relevant to me.Im interested in taking up wing chun and so far have found a school im pretty interested in and i wanted to get feedback on it.Im in the Ft.Myers, Cape Coral area of Florida and the school is

Gung Fu Institute
http://www.gungfuinstitute.com
SiFu David Gallaher

His bio is fairly impressive imo.If anyone has attended or has info on the school give me your thoughts.Thanks alot,its appreciated.Oh,also i wanted to add that i have previous experience in TKD(almost 2 yrs).Not that it was necessarily pertinent to this  :uhyeah:


----------



## xStylezx (Mar 11, 2005)

So,no one has any thoughts or experience with this school?


----------



## MJS (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay here!

As for your question...you may want to, if you already haven't, post this question in the Wing Chun section of this forum.  I'm sure there is someone there that will be able to help you out!

Mike


----------



## xStylezx (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool,i started to do that but didnt want to crosspost.Thanks


----------



## Han-Mi (Mar 12, 2005)

If you are still paying attention to this post... His bio is very impressive, and seems genuine.  Not really any big flags poppin up in my head as I read his bio.  Not that I'm an expert in such, but I have a limited knowledge and that's somethign


----------



## still learning (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello, Trust your instincts and go for it! ......Aloha


----------



## masherdong (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry, never heard of it.  Then again, I am in Texas.


----------

